# My first car accident!



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Yep, I had my first accident today. I was on my motorbike, waiting for the green light, and a guy hit me from behind with a Land Rover. 
My left knee, left ankle, left side generally, is in pain, and I managed to get home at 14:00 while the accident happened at 06.30! Talk about a headache! 
The good thing is I have the next two days off work, and I will use them to take my slingshot medicine ????


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yikes! Scary stuff.
Glad you're ok!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Get well soon !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad it wasn’t any worse. I hope the driver got a ticket and has to pay for your medical bills and your scooter. Did they apologize for having their head up their #&@. I rode motorcycles all over the Uunited States, and I had more than my share of close calls.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Best on a speedy recovery too you my friend......I am 74 & still ride a New Harley....Weather is truning bad..Just put it up for the winter...

right inside my apt...in the living room in fact...couple years back the landlord said ..you can put in youe apt for the winter....I had to ask again

to understand what I just heard..............Best too you my friend.....

akaOldmiser


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks guys! I am not too hurt, just bruises is all, but it's annoying hitting in almost all my right side.
Tag, we don't pay medical care in Greece, so he doesn't have to pay anything, and insurance covers the damage to the vehicles. I could claim money from the insurance for getting hurt, but I am not going to. First of all I am not that hurt, but most importantly, that guy turned out to be very nice, we talked a long time in the telephone, and he is also serving in the air force. He would get into much trouble if I declared physical injury, so I am not going to. Of course he will be in trouble anyway, as he hit me driving a car of the armed forces, but when he is scheduled for court martial, I will put on my officers uniform and go to defend him. For sure he'll not be expecting that I am his superior, or that I'll actually drop by in all the glory of the tank division to save him ????


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Scary stuff man. Glad to hear you are ok!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Scary stuff man. Glad to hear you are ok!


While I was falling I did wonder if I would get up, thankfully I did. And yes, I didn't get the nice blackout that protects our brain from painful memories. My damned and damaged brain made sure that I remember every single detail for God's sake.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Stay safe Skropi-- get well soon.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Glad its not Sio bad - heal soon.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Skropi, you are one amazing gentleman I hate when I jump to conclusions without knowing the whole story. I’m just glad you aren’t hurt real bad.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

You are one tough fella! Glad you weren't too badly hurt. Get well soon...


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

It's not your fault Tag, I would jump on the same conclusions if someone here got hurt!


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Get well soon mate

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Glad your ok. I got tboned while I was on a scooter and all I remember while my body was in the air was I'm glad I'm wearing a helmet!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh man! Glad you are still with us!! Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

skropi said:


> Thanks guys! I am not too hurt, just bruises is all, but it's annoying hitting in almost all my right side.
> Tag, we don't pay medical care in Greece, so he doesn't have to pay anything, and insurance covers the damage to the vehicles. I could claim money from the insurance for getting hurt, but I am not going to. First of all I am not that hurt, but most importantly, that guy turned out to be very nice, we talked a long time in the telephone, and he is also serving in the air force. He would get into much trouble if I declared physical injury, so I am not going to. Of course he will be in trouble anyway, as he hit me driving a car of the armed forces, but when he is scheduled for court martial, I will put on my officers uniform and go to defend him. For sure he'll not be expecting that I am his superior, or that I'll actually drop by in all the glory of the tank division to save him


Keep on truckin fratello !

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sailorruss (Mar 20, 2018)

Hey man, wish you well and a speedy recovery!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank goodness youre okay Skropi! Very cool of you to come to the mans aid that bumped you, wish I could be there to see his face when you walk in LOL. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am so glad you are okay. Cars are the most dangerous thing we do... and until we have an accident many people are unaware of the dangers.

Stay safe, friend.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> I am so glad you are okay. Cars are the most dangerous thing we do... and until we have an accident many people are unaware of the dangers.
> 
> Stay safe, friend.


Yup. Cars suck .

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

get well and watch out for hidden injuries.


----------

